# Adding fan control to 9800 Pro with XT PCB



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2004)

Show article


----------



## nanobug (Nov 28, 2004)

Just a note.  There are also some authentic 9800XT cards that don't have the ability to control the fan, by default, as with the one I have here (no, it's not a PRO card flashed to XT).  I don't know why my 9800XT might be different than some others, but the card was made for use in Dell systems, which originally came with a Dell BIOS that, additionally, didn't support the Overdrive feature, so I'm thinking in this case the 'fan always running at 100%' modification could have been specifically requested by Dell, rather than common practice by ATi.

Who knows, just a guess...  

P.S.  Thanks to the chap who helped me with this mod (sorry, I can't remember ya name now), and to you, W1zzard, for ATiTool (I run it 24/7 here now and it does its job well).


----------

